# Good online source for replacement CD cases? (U.S.)



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I just got new CD shelves (!), & am busy organizing my CD collection; there's a bunch of crappy cases that I want to replace ~ can anyone recommend a online source for nice cases that will (hopefully!) arrive undamaged?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of choices on Amazon, full-depth or slim, etc. Or, I just used to buy packs of them nearby at Staples.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cd+cases


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Over a dozen years ago I used this company several times

http://www.sleevecityusa.com


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

laurie said:


> I just got new CD shelves (!), & am busy organizing my CD collection; there's a bunch of crappy cases that I want to replace ~ can anyone recommend a online source for nice cases that will (hopefully!) arrive undamaged?
> Thanks in advance!


Not a normal shop in your town? Must be much easier.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

laurie said:


> I just got new CD shelves (!), & am busy organizing my CD collection; there's a bunch of crappy cases that I want to replace ~ can anyone recommend a online source for nice cases that will (hopefully!) arrive undamaged?
> Thanks in advance!


here ya go https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TL1CXCM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just got another batch, never an issue.

You can get bigger quantities if you need them.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Bulk prices. Free shipping over $25 http://www.buymediasupply.com/


----------



## msmmsm (Mar 12, 2021)

I am looking for sturdy Quad CD Jewel cases. I found them at 109.5g each from 2 sources, but I know that heavier plastic is better, and the weight of an older box from an old Bohm Wagner opera set is 135.6g per quad case. Does anyone have a source for heavier duty quad cd cases? It appears none of the cd case websites give per-unit weights. Thanks to all in advance - Michael


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Amazon $27 for 50 with free shipping = $0.54/ea.
SleeveCity $75 for 200 plus $45.38 shipping = $0.60/ea.
BuyMediaSupply $27 for 50 with free shipping = $0.54/ea.
BuyMediaSupply $46 for 100 with free shipping = $0.46/ea.
BuyMediaSupply $74 for 200 with free shipping = $0.37/ea.

Personally I use Amazon because I can get them in 24 hours.

Amazon also carries white trays (which look cool), clear trays and blue trays. I have a few CDs in my collection with various color trays but have never found a source for them.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

msmmsm said:


> I am looking for sturdy Quad CD Jewel cases.


BuyMediaSupply $35 for 25 with free shipping = $1.40/ea.
Amazon $19 for 10 with free shipping = $1.90/ea.
Amazon $51 for 25 with free shipping = $2.04/ea. (listed as 0.94" thick)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Pugg said:


> Not a normal shop in your town? Must be much easier.


Also more money.
OfficeDepot $12.09 for 12 you pick up = $1.00/ea.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey here's a question for the assembled hive wisdom:

Where can I buy some SACD cases?

Amazon doesn't carry them. BuyMediaSupply doesn't carry them. BagsUnlimited doesn't carry them.

AcousticSounds has an SACD jewel case but it says "LARGE HINGE VERSION - Will not fit the tray card artwork (without cutting) from many early SACD releases. Small hinge versions no longer in production."

On this discussion board somebody replying to my same question writes: "Replacement narrow hinge Super Jewel Boxes are very rare, but you may want to try the below vendor on eBay...."

So I guess what I'm looking for is replacement narrow hinge SACD Super Jewel Boxes.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Nothing, really? Guess I'm out of luck.


----------

